
What file comparison tool can I use under OS X? - shawndumas
http://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/10099/what-file-comparison-tool-can-i-use-under-os-x/87188#87188
======
warmfuzzykitten
(From link at bottom)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_comparison_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_comparison_tools)

------
dylanhassinger
FileMerge (should be in your Utilities folder)

or Kaleidoscope -
[http://www.kaleidoscopeapp.com/](http://www.kaleidoscopeapp.com/)

